# My next tyre dressing to try



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

So been using autosmart highstyle and megs endurance gel for soketime now and tbh they are fine, the megs gel can be a bit messy at times as can the highstyle on application.

Other tyre dressings im interested in

Currently use 
Megs endurance
As highstye

Possibles to try

Gtechniq t1 or t2
Gyeon q2
Autoglym tyre gel

Thoughts from anyone who use them


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've just switched to Autoglym Tyre gel

Gorgeous smell.
Similar to Megs endurance gel.
I leave my applicator sponge face down in a container.
It stays saturated on the applicator surfac meaning hardly any product to apply subsequently.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym Tyre Gel is actually very good imo.

Goes on sparingly and gives a long lasting natural finish, so they look like new tyres rather than dressed tyres.

Application wise, I use a cut down yellow sponge to wipe round the tyre and then quickly work it with a wide paintbrush.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the Autoglym Tyre Gel, have a look at ValetPro Maximun Shine Tyre Gel - fantastic product. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I quite like chemical guys silk shine, sams detailing one is good too imo. Its worth noting that different dressings take to certain tyres differently - my dads 3 series has michelin primacys i believe and i applied the chemical guys one the last time i had some free time to clean the car for him, pretty much instantly soaked in and vanished whereas it keeps the falken front / michelin ps4 rears on my clio looking good for a few weeks if the weathers dry




























Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> I quite like chemical guys silk shine, sams detailing one is good too imo. Its worth noting that different dressings take to certain tyres differently - my dads 3 series has michelin primacys i believe and i applied the chemical guys one the last time i had some free time to clean the car for him, pretty much instantly soaked in and vanished whereas it keeps the falken front / michelin ps4 rears on my clio looking good for a few weeks if the weathers dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very good point, Kev's making. The gel dressings do offer slightly more consistency across tyre brands, I've found, but the solvent, liquid dressings can differ hugely.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive found that also, the CG one is runny like autoglym instant tyre dressing. Tyre age seems to play a role too, as they start to dry out and crack on the sidewalls


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im using gyeon q2 tire recently, really like it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Auto Glanz UBER SCHWARZ - good long life dressing.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Poorboys or Valet Pro...

John Tht.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I went from Meg Endurance to Gyeon Q2, it's brilliant very matte (Layer if you want gloss) and no sling. 

Never liked the Gtechiq T1 it was too thin for me.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah another one for Gyeon Tire (and the Express one is good for it's ability to be applied to wet tyres). I want to try GT's Tyre Serum and as I've never tried Highstyle I feel like I should.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I love Gtechniq - T1. For me it's that sweet spot between leaving the tyres looking treated and shiny, but not too glossy (like Megs Endurance). I also found T1 to be the only product that has actually survived two weeks in-between washes and 500+ odd miles. The only one single complaint I have is the cost. A 250ml bottle normally works out at £13.. whereas things like Gyeon Q2 or Megs endurance will normally give you double the amount for a similar price.

Funny enough i've just ordered my first bottle of Gyeon Q2 to try out and see how that compares!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Also just to add... T1 is one of the few products that I genuinely would stockpile if I ever see it on offer anywhere.. which is unusual for me, as I usually always get the itch to try something new, well before I actually finish the current bottle I'm using.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Interested in what you decide to try out - I never got along with the AG tyre gel...

The Chemical guys one looks good, I've been pleased with DetailedOnline's and 26JPN tyre dressing as they're solvent based...


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the silk shine one looks a bit patchy to me, unless it's the angle of the picture.
I keep going back to Megs Endurance time after time, but as has been said many times before, different tyres take tyre dressings differently. Just because one dressing works well on one brand of tyre doesn't mean it will work well on every tyre.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Two official DW reviews on our High Performance Tyre Gel, posted 1 year and 1 day apart (weirdly!)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405656&highlight=autoglym

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394472&highlight=autoglym


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Soft99 Black Black tyre anyone?| 

Seems somewhat different in they id dries dry.
Its in the very black and quite glossy type of finish particularly on smooth as opposed to patterned/ribbed tyre sidewalls.


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

Hi, We currently offer Sleek Tyre & Rubber Dressing this is a liquid rather than a gel so can be applied much cleaner

This can be applied using a cloth or brush to achieve any finish you like (gloss or satin) this also good to dress all rubber surfaces like rubber mats or mud flaps.

If interested to to read more go here: https://reflectionhd.com/product/sleek-tyre-rubber-dressing/

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Carpro P.E.R.L is the best I've used. Use neat on properly prepped tyres and it lasts well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ReflectionHD said:


> Hi, We currently offer Sleek Tyre & Rubber Dressing this is a liquid rather than a gel so can be applied much cleaner
> 
> This can be applied using a cloth or brush to achieve any finish you like (gloss or satin) this also good to dress all rubber surfaces like rubber mats or mud flaps.
> 
> ...


Is this water based or solvent based ? I prefer the solvent based thinner liquids as they coat better and last better for me :thumb:


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Is this water based or solvent based ? I prefer the solvent based thinner liquids as they coat better and last better for me :thumb:


Sleek is Waterbased but is weather plus cleaner resistant and long lasting we will also be doing a solvent based dressing soon


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ReflectionHD said:


> Sleek is Waterbased but is weather plus cleaner resistant and long lasting we will also be doing a solvent based dressing soon


Thanks for the reply and update :thumb:


----------



## Shanksy87 (Aug 26, 2020)

I've used Gyeon Q2 but find it slings and is a bit more glossy than I like. My replacement has been CarPro Perl which is easier to manage and gives a matte sheen that I prefer.

HTH


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont wanna go too mad but ive got megs endurance, highstyle, ag tyre gel, gyeon

Will probably get some wonder wheels gel and so e turtle wax gel ive seen in halfords as i have a voucher and may just do a comparison on those. May have some cg vrp laying round somewhere

Car chem, garage therapy and perl are the others im interested in but i really cant see perl lasting


----------

